# New Novel Outline- OPERATION CARIBOU



## Bograt (16 Nov 2004)

I have been flirting with this idea since my university days- sipping beers in the Breezeway Bar at MUN. It centres around the political/national ramifications of a significant domestic terrorism event- The destruction/disruption of the power transmition lines that link Churchill Falls with Hydro Quebec and the eastern US.

Before I begin, I would like to say that this is a fictional story based on fictional characters holding their own motives. I am interested in exploring the what if, not defending their position.

One of the main characters is a recently retired army engineer who returns to Labrador to start his own fish/hunting outfitting company. He is recently divorced and has custody of 2 teenagers. (His wife left him for a french Canadian). His partner is a local contractor in Goose Bay. His construction business recently lost a lucrative contract with a mining operation. The winning bid was submitted by a Franco/Innu joint venture.

On the national stage, 3 Canadian soldiers are killed in Bongo Bongo. (All three were from Newfoundland) During the investigation it is discovered that equipment malfunction contributed to their deaths. An off the cuff remark in front of a live mic, puts the MOD in a difficult position (using Newfie bullets). The remark sends shockwaves in Newfoundland and Labrador.

The retired soldier and his partner muse about the state of Canadian politics and the place of their province within confederation. Over a quiet beer they rhetorically ask "What can they do?", and as they ask the lights in the bar flicker- And so hatches their idea.

The story isn't completely about the planning and implementation of this terrorist act. I am am also interested in exploring how a "Danny Millions" like premier would act in a province that has a lot of separatist feelings. Especially, how direct provincial negotiations with the US would affect issues like fisheries management and security.

Its an idea hatched over a beer. What do you think? Any suggestions or comments?

Cheers,


----------



## karpovage (16 Nov 2004)

Bograt, sounds like a good first crack at an outline. It's obvious that you are concerned about the possibility of a terrorist event like this happening and I would gather, based on this outline, that this would be the main message you would want to get across to readers. The main characters are there to drive this event to fruition but you must strengthen their positions. When I wrote my novel, _Flashpoint Quebec_, my goal was to send the message that you must go into a military operation with full use of force and all weapons at your disposal. Mogadishu, Somalia had a profound effect on me. My main characters where there to drive this message. With my take on your outline I would suggest have your main characters definitely motivated to do something of this nature. Not just because they lost a contract or are brooding over their beers but more shocking. The motivation must be shocking to capture the reader's attention right away. Maybe the Franco/Innut have deeper plans up there sleeve. I used Quebec voting to seceed from Canada and an FLQ terrorist-turned premiere (shades of Arafat) driving my event which then led to an urban battle. The urban battle was my message just as yours would be in a power outage. 

Also, a good novel has the main character overcoming some type of challenge, whether it is personal, emotional, defeating an enemy, or maybe in this case actually carrying out this terrorist event. Be careful not to delve too much into politics. Remember what your message is. Keep things very simple and always ask yourself "is this storyline relevant to my overall message.?"

Since you feel there is a vulnerability in the infrastructure then make this a realistic scenario as possible. In fact that is what alot of military techno-thriller writers have done and been successful at it. They have forewarned many an event that has later happened. ie, Clancy. 

I would start, if you haven't already, with the major power outage that happened, what a couple of years ago? Remember how it shut down most of the upper east coast of North America and into the midwest? Remember blame going from Canada to U.S and back and forth then finally settling on Ohio (I think). Well, look up media reports on this and alot of technical jargon will help you as you write your plot into the technicalities of making your event happen. Contact all sources of information. Go visit sites, take pictures, put yourself in the setting. 

Hope that helps


Michael Karpovage
Author of Flashpoint Quebec


----------



## Bograt (16 Nov 2004)

Thanks Micheal for you input.

I am intersted in looking at this event from two main characters. First, retired army engineer and how he plans and executes this event. Second, a provincial backroom policy hack that maneuvors elected official to "redefine" the province's place in confederation.

The anti french Canadian spin merely defines the primary motive behind the actions of the retired soldier and his partner.

The destruction of the power lines is an independant act that is taken advantage of by political forces within the provincial and US governments.

Anyways, its an idea that come up every now and then. I think it would be an interesting story. 

Cheers,


----------

